# Zeiss Ikon Ikoflex



## alexkerhead (Jul 31, 2008)

Zeiss Ikon Ikoflex TLR.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 31, 2008)

That is a sweet little TLR and it seems to be in great condition. Nice display!


----------

